# Opinions on these three horses?



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry to be a pain lol, I know I've asked for critique on a few horses now. I'm exploring the options. _so_ My mom's budget is preferably 10-15,000. MAYBE 18,000 but it's a stretch. and anything beyond 20 is out of the ?. My trainer feels that I'm being held back by my lease horse and she wants me jumping stuff like 3'6 consistently, and i'm in highschool so theres some pressure  to get a horse

so horse #1. This seller said on the page a payment plan could be worked out. 

Princess seeks pet human for love and adventure | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

horse #2- this horse is closer(30 mins away from house and maybe 20 away from barn) but the price is a stretch

Dutch Warmblood Gelding by Best of Luck | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


horse #3- BIG IRISH THOROUGHBRED GELDING | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the first one, might just be my bias against QH lol. I do like the color of the second one and the fact that he is jumping what you want to be jumping and has gone higher. He seems like a nice horse. Adore Thoroughbreds. I dunno about the third one. He seems okay but not something I'd recommend. In one of the pictures he looks to be heavy on the forehand, migth be a slope of the ground though. 

I love looking for horses, if you tell me the area and what your looking for I can help.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

the first to were so/so... but my mouth dropped open at the third, he is HANDSOME! and looks like he will be able to jump high! i would jump on him at that price, geez, i think if i were looking for a jumper i would kill for him. haha can you tell i love athletic thoroughbreds? 

make sure therearent any major problems with him, have a vet check and evrything, and birng your trainer along, because im a little suspicious about a horse that nice being sold at such a good price.... but i would go with him definitly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOVE the third one! Wow lucky girl I wish I could buy a $15,000 horse lol xD


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a little confused at you horse selections, as they go from 15 hh to 16 hh and then 17.1 hh.

I'm not a fan of the first one and I think he is the least competitive of the horses you posted. He isn't bad, his knees are clean and even and his movement looks good. Not something I would look at myself.

The second one looks nice. He really speeds up to the jumps and he has his lead change (I notice he used it in the video at inappropriate times, but he has it). Maybe it's the rider, but he seems to wave his head quite a bit. I would go look at him since he is already doing what you want to and his price isn't terrible. It's a little weird to me that they say he has low show mileage given his description and price...

I love the third one. I with they had a video, but the pictures are nice. Ask the owner for a video, more undersaddle pictures, and go out to see him.


----------



## duckeh (Dec 16, 2008)

in order from preference... #3, #2, #1. I think if you're looking to move up, a 15h horse is not going to be the answer... there are lots of really spectacular jumpers that get over 3'6 that are only 15h.. but they are special horses, and don't come up every day.. you're going to be more likely to top out at a specific height with a smaller horse than you would with something even just a hand taller (because height definitely is not always the answer either).. which again, is not to say it still won't happen with a taller horse, but it's less likely. 16-16.2 is a much nicer range to look in usually.

The dutch warmblood is nice.. but it says he's scopey at 3'0-3'9, and mentions he's done 4ft. I would make a point of asking if he tops out at 4ft, or if he still has potential to do more. I guess that would depend on the height you're planning on jumping to though.

The irish tb is lovely as well... but I would be curious as to why there are so few riding photos.

Either way... if you're looking for a pre-made horse that can already do what you want to do, I would go with the Dutch gelding... if you have a trainer and can bring a horse up to it's potential then I'd be looking at the irish gelding


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that for what these horses are, they are all overpriced. I was not impressed by any of them. What state are you in and what specifically are you looking for? I could search around and help if you would like.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

That third horse is so handsome, but I wonder why there aren't any photos of him jumping with a rider? My order would be #3 #2 #1. Make sure you vet check!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

pepperduck said:


> I think that for what these horses are, they are all overpriced. I was not impressed by any of them. What state are you in and what specifically are you looking for? I could search around and help if you would like.


We are in California and would like the horse to be no more than 4 hours outside Palos Verdes, CA(horsey area in LA county). And we are looking for a good horse around 15,000 but my mom is saying that 20-25,000 might be doable if a gradual payment plan could be worked out.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Jordan S said:


> We are in California and would like the horse to be no more than 4 hours outside Palos Verdes, CA(LA area basically). And we are looking for a good horse around 15,000 but my mom is saying that 20-25,000 might be doable if a gradual payment plan could be worked out.


 You are looking to compete in jumpers correct? not hunters? Are you looking for a certain height for the horse to be or age? I have come across some really nice horses that are around 13-14 years old, is that too old?


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

pepperduck said:


> You are looking to compete in jumpers correct? not hunters? Are you looking for a certain height for the horse to be or age? I have come across some really nice horses that are around 13-14 years old, is that too old?


At this point I'm open to any age. I'm 5'8 so a horse 16'h and up would be nice. usually compete in hunters but also do jumper classes.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Soemthing aabout the thirds hind end BUGS me! Its like, really compacted or SOMETHING! guh, I just can't name it!
I like the 1st one for all-rounding, but for just english jumping? eh, so/so.
the second one looks ok, too. But they all don't scream 18,000 to me. More around 10-12,000 in the economy.
good luck!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Must Sell! Talented Jumper for 10,000. | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

don't know if that's close but the horse looks like maybe what you need.

REDUCED! Dressage/Jumper/Eventer - Beautiful 8 yr 17.3 Gelding - Training 4th Level, Jumping Prelim. | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

is this close? beautiful horse, in your price range and looks like he could take you far.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

haha I thought you guys would like #2.

Oh and Beau baby, I'm looking into the Percheron/TB cross as well. The chestnut one I asked about on the forums previously and nay was the consensus.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I never commented on the horses in your op, so .... the first horse seems like a jack of all trades instead of a horse that will truly excel in one discipline. He's a nice horse, but I think you could find better. The second I am very unimpressed with for the price. Sure the horse can jump that high, but from the looks of it not very well. He rushes like crazy for a single fence and swaps leads. Not worth the price. The 3rd I hate the sale ad. From the pictures he looks like any other tb you could find for 3k. Not impressed. 

So far I have found:

1997 Bay Gelding 16h Canadian Warmblood | Buy this Horse at Equine.com This horse looks like he could take you far in the jumper ring, if that is where you are heading. 

Fancy, Athletic, training level eventer! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com I like this horse as well. He looks like a ton of fun, however he is at the top of your price range. 

Solid 3'6" Medal/Eq/Jumper/Eventer for sale | Buy this Horse at Equine.com 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1532618 - Pik\'s Kiara she could be worth getting more information about. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1505007 - George I think this is my favorite. I think he's talented at performing at a level you could do a lot with. 

'Galaxy' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com Not very impressed by the "cross country" videos, but I think she would be nice to go and try.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG wow thanks pepper. I'm going to my riding lesson and I'll look at them more when I get back.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the first one.  and Love the paint! I've always been enchanted by paints. and it's good to see thats your favorite. He's in visalia, which is a bit of a drive(3-4 hours) but whatever. The one in sacramento is a little too far away.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg can i help join the horse search??!! i love looking for horses!!!!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> omg can i help join the horse search??!! i love looking for horses!!!!


YES. thanks. heres the criteria again
-No more than 4 hours outside Palos Verdes, CA(LA basically)
-Hunter/jumper
-$10-$15 preferably, but $18+ is doable if a payment plan can be worked out or if the seller says the price is negotiable.

haha I have no clue how you people are digging up all these good horses. I need to perfect my googling skills.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I have no life, so here's what I found. I wasn't sure about your age preferences and all that, and these horses kind of vary in experience, but it's always fun to look, anyway 
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1529509 - Dallas
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1490227 - Oceanus
^Very dodgy knees in the first pic. I'd definitely get more jumping pictures/videos from them.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1536587 - Daytime Doctor
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1515826 - Jon 3:16
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1515883 - Indy
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1516271 - Freepass
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1518737 - Valencia
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1532854 - Isnt She Something
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1511075 - Famous Ways!
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1509253 - Red Carpet
Sir Adinoc - American Thoroughbred - Jumper Horse for Sale


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oooo so exciting! haha can you tell i have no life? as soon as i get time i will search for some!!  omg that last sentence made me sound like i had a life!!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

hey what do you guys think of this guy?

Great horse, Proven Eventer, jumper and trail horse | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think he sounds much better than the other previous ones and well...Mom will probably like that price too! The head shot is great, he looks like he has that look about his face that says "I want to please you, please tell me how." I would definitely consider this one.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

And the best part is they even put "price flexible" in Caps! I am anxious to show this page to my mom. Boy would it be amazing if we negotiated down to 5000 or 6000. He seems very underpriced. Perhaps they're just anxious to sell.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Jordan S said:


> And the best part is they even put "price flexible" in Caps! I am anxious to show this page to my mom. Boy would it be amazing if we negotiated down to 5000 or 6000. He seems very underpriced. Perhaps they're just anxious to sell.


It might be because he's so small, they need to sell him, and are finding it difficult.
He's cute and definitely worth looking at.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I'm not an english rider, but he's something I'd go look at, at the least! He has a great mohawk going, too! : )

But really, seeing his pictures just shows you how versatile he already is. And the fact that he wasn't started until he was 7 and he's willing to go to the beach like that and make jumps really says something about his character! I like him the best so far!

Even if you brought him home and it didn't work out, he wouldn't be as big of a loss as an $18,000-25,000 booger, ya know?


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Sorry for the double post... 

I just went back and looked at all his pictures again. You can tell by his ears and expression a lot about his personality. I absolutely love, LOVE that his ears are always up, and when she's asking of him, he has an ear on her. Notice his ears when she's asking him to bow. He is REALLY listening to her, and focusing on what it is that she's asking. Really shows his trainability!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I like him! If I was you I would see about going to try him out!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

My mom likes him. 

yeah I'm printing out the page, stapling it and bringing it down to the barn for my trainer to look at tommorow.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Defintiely definitely definitely at least go look at him. He seems amazingly amazing and personally i'd expect to pay more. anyways. he seems nice, versatile, personality full and like he'd give you something to work on.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

crap, I can't get out to the barn today but my mom's going to text my trainer about it.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like that last one. You have to figure out what you really want to do though because once you start going 4' + you need to figure out if you're looking for a steady hunter with a bouncy jump or if you're looking for a jumper that will get you the speed and the clean jumps to beat the clock. Once you specialize in height and things you can't really do both well.

You also need to figure out what kind of ride you prefer. Do you want a horse you have to encourage or hold back? Do you prefer that they comes in slow and collected to the fence or if they get a little excited and want to charge it? Do you want a horse that really bascules or one that launches? Is a horse that gets a little heavy on the forehand better than one that gets easily strung out? etc, etc, etc. You're not going to find a perfect horse so figure out what you can and can't live with in your future mount. Figure out how you like a horse to ride and then find it. Because even though a horse might look great and do exactly what you want it may require it's rider to ride differently than you're used to in order to get it perform the way you want.


----------



## horselover1428 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think 6 is young and the third is my fav.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

One last(maybe) horse I wanted to post up and ask your opinions on 

2006 Oldenburg Mare | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know, I can't quite put my finger on it but something looks really "off" to me with this one. I'm thinking maybe the back is to flat or something. It just looks odd, especially one of the close ups of a jump. And it says they are selling due to hardship but that they will be asking for a higher price as time goes by? What is THAT? Just a bad gut feeling about that one.

I still like Jonsi the 8K one in Santa Barbara the best....seems to be more rounded and has proven to be accepting of new situations.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't like the Oldenburg mare. She doesn't seem like what you want? She is untrained and young and you would be spending most of your time training and you wouldn't be jumping 3'6". Unless I misunderstood what you were looking for.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Any news???


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*A pic doesn't tell you everything*

Since every horse is an individual, there's more to him than his package. One must meet the horse & see if he's the right horse, mainly by the horse's instinctive reaction to one & vice versa.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone wanna help me find the perfect new prospect?


----------

